# Trinity Bay CCA Banquet - Aug 26th



## C N Spots (Apr 18, 2005)

* CCATexas - Trinity Bay Chapter*​
* 2005 Annual Banquet*

* FRIDAY AUGUST 26, 2005 6:30PM*

* SYLVAN BEACH PAVILION * 
* LA PORTE, TEXAS*

​
DINNER: Cajun Feast with Blackened Chicken, Red Beans & Rice, Grilled Veggies, Shrimp Creole, and Buttered new Potatoes and Drinks​
​
$35.00 Per Person Includes 1 Membership​
$60.00 Per Couple Includes 1 Membership and 1 Associate Membership​​
​
*  The Trinity Bay* *Vacation Getaway!!*

The lucky winner of this year's raffle will choose from *ONE* of the following​
Fabulous Vacation Packages:​​
​
· Outrigger Reef on the Beach Hotel, Waikiki Beach, Hawaii​
Seven Nights, Airfare Included, Partial Ocean View​​
​
· The Magnificent Belagio Hotel In Las Vegas​
Four Nights, Airfare Included, Lake View​
· A Ski Package in Winter Park Colorado ​
Five Nights with Lift Tickets, Airfare Included​​
​
· Walt Disney World Contemporary Resort Orlando​
Four Nights with Passes, Airfare Included​​
​
· Seven Days Cruising the Western Caribbean on the Elation​
Seven Days, Outside Cabin, Belize, Cozumel and Progresso​
*RAFFLE TICKETS ARE $5 Each or 6 for $20.*​
*One Ticket will be drawn at the banquet Friday August 26th 2005*​​
​
*FOR FURTHER INFORMATION CONTACT:*​
*LANCE SPANGLER 281-639-8291 or [email protected] .net*​


----------



## C N Spots (Apr 18, 2005)

*Ttt*

The banquet is only two weeks away, table sponsorships and single tickets are still available as well as raffle tickets for the Vacation Package!!

Give me a call if interested
281-639-8291
Lance Spangler - 2005 CCA Trinity Bay Banquet Director


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Will you be able to buy tickets at the door.


----------



## C N Spots (Apr 18, 2005)

*Tickets*

WillieP,
Thanks for your interest in our Banquet, yes tickets will be available at the door. If you get 9 friends together and buy a table, you will have reserved seating, otherwise you will have to sit where you can. there should be plenty of seating and it will be a great time.
Hope to see you there..
Thanks,
C N Spots
Lance Spangler - 281-639-8291


----------



## C N Spots (Apr 18, 2005)

*Next Friday*

Just a Reminder, Next Friday @ the Sylvan Beach Pavillion in Laporte.
C YA THERE
C N Spots


----------



## C N Spots (Apr 18, 2005)

*Next Friday*

Just a Reminder next Friday!!!!
Still plenty of seats left but going fast,
if interested give me a call..

Thanks
Lance Spangler - C N Spots 
281-639-8291


----------



## C N Spots (Apr 18, 2005)

*this friday*

Coming Up this Friday 
Still Plenty of seats left


----------

